# Turning Smoking pipes....



## gothycdesigns

Hey everyone, I was wondering if anyone has try turning any smoking pipes. I think I have a basic general Idea of the construction, but was curious of anyones experience in doing so.  Thanks for your time.

Ray K.


----------



## rjwolfe3

I haven't but there are some on here that have and should be chiming in. I believe there is one by the name of "pipecrafter" if you wanted to pm him.


----------



## cnirenberg

Kurt (aka pipecrafter) makes some cool looking pipes.  Check out his website and see.


----------



## maxwell_smart007

There's a pipe making forum run by Kurt Huhn:

http://www.pipemakersforum.com/


----------



## gothycdesigns

THANKS GUYS !!!  I appreciate the quick replies. I'll check into it later tonight. I have an itch to turn one for a guy at work from a discussion we had. So I'll post pics once I get it done.
Thanks again !!


----------



## maxwell_smart007

They're not easy - at least, I haven't made a presentable one yet!


----------



## jleiwig

It's as much carving/power sanding as it is multi axis turning.  I looked into making one, but after pricing the briar and the time involved, I just bought my dad a high end pipe.


----------



## glycerine

Are any of you guys around Washington D.C. pipe makers?  I've been interested in trying it in addition to pen turning and would love to come watch someone in action and see if its something I think I could pick up on...


----------



## gothycdesigns

I mainly plan on turning the whole thing, no carving involved. The stem will be straight in design. and a little profile work on the bowl/cup. I will try to keep posting my progress on this. I was planning on doing some turning tonight, but we had an unforseen snow storm come in. and for the NW, thats uncommon to just happen. Some commute home which normally takes less than an hour. Turned into 4 hrs. G-A-ZUS and I have to go back in it again tomorrow....lol.  I was itching all day to get home and start this project, and its a project of "just for the hell of it" because I like to pick things apart and tinker with the process. 

So hopefully I can have something to show tomorrow....hehe...weather permitting.

Thanks again. I'll try to contact pipecrafter.


----------



## el_d

Let us know how its going for you Ray. I have always wanted to try pipes also.....


----------



## gothycdesigns

ThX ! I'll definitely be posting some pics soon. I took some but haven't loaded them to the computer yet. I got a start on it tonight. I'm using Bubinga wood. Thought it would make a nice looking figured pipe. 

I did a little research today and found some nice looking pipes. Of course they were mainly hand carved, but geez !! One was priced at $650. And its main focal point was that the wood was sandblasted...lol.

Anyways...I've drilled the stem and round the stock, but haven't done the detail work yet. Was getting pretty cold in the shop, needed to warm the fingers. So my last thing I was starting to configure was the bowl/cup section. I'll probably make it 1/2" or 5/8" interior dia. and make the outside with a slightly wide brim. I have to watch my kids tomorrow so I won't be able to work on it till around 5'ish, but I'll try to get pics of the wood started up soon.

Thx for the support.


----------



## gothycdesigns

Ok, I have sent an email lastnight to Kurt Kuhn "pipecrafter" and already he has replied with some great insight for starting.

So here are a couple of pics just to start of what I did yesterday, not much to look at but proof I'm working on it...lol.







Rounded to smooth and the grain of the Bubinga is turning out to be nice figure...





Hopefully I have more done tonight if not totally finished.



ThX


----------



## gothycdesigns

Well Happy New Year to everyone !!!  

Since I didn't have plans to go out lastnight, my main plan was getting something done on this project. So here it is..of course keep in mind this is my first and I know nothing is perfect on it. But the end results, I am happy how it turned out. I will be giving it to a guy at work since he helped spark the idea. Tradionally Smoking pipes as I have read are usually made with Briar wood. But I woked with what I have....Bubinga.

A couple posts back I showed the block and had just rounded it...Well here it continues to the finished item...

Stem shaped to design. I drilled a 3/16" bore through it, but found out I can go as small as 1/8" to 5/32"...
I had to make some tenon turning jig/pieces to turn it.





Stem finished with burned accent rings and a Hut fiction polish (brown)...





Bubinga block for the bowl/cup drilled on top with 7/8" forstener bit to depth of 5/8" down. Some pipes are known to go deep as 1.5"...On the side is a 3/8" bore for the tenon of the stem....





Checking tenon of stem...





As the same 3/16" bore of the stem, I continued on into the block where I drilled for the tenon, this is lined up just enough to open the chamber...









So onto the lathe work again...I figured how thick I wanted the brim and rounded the edge....and length down of 2"....





Decided to add 2 more burned ring accents and decided a design test.









So at this point I am happy with how its going so far. I decided to get the top sanded and finished to part it, then rechuck and turn and finish the bottom





So I didn't get pics of turning the bottom...But here is the results....



























So....Now the question is, If I were to make some more, how much would one think a pipe like this may cost? I was thinking since I am beginning, $50.00 at least sounds reasonable for a crafted pipe.  Let me know what you think. 

Thanks for looking....GO DUCKS !!! hehe


----------



## Palmetto_Dave

Ok, first thing is, your work looks great! You're going to run into problems by not using briar. Also, you may want to look into getting some ebonite, vulcanite, or lucite round stock for stems. Vulcanite on the cheaper end, lucite on the higher end. 

I spent a few years as a manager at a high end tobacco shop, and spent WAY too much time with pipes! Pimo Pipe Making Supply in Vermont is a good place to start for supplies, and they even sell a pipe making book. I used to have it, but am not sure where it got off to. 

PM me if I can assist you anywhere else.


----------



## maxwell_smart007

Pretty cool - but it looks like there's a big crack in the bowl...is that just a trick of the light, or is it, indeed, cracked? 

Can Bubinga handle the heat?  Is it toxic?  I'd be sort of afraid to smoke that one - but it sure is pretty...


----------



## gothycdesigns

Bubinga Wood.


----------



## gothycdesigns

Yeah, theres a slight crack that I noticed when finished. But its not deep. And should not
affect anything. That is why I am giving it away....haha.


----------



## WoodWizard

let us know how it works..( smoking wise) i have been wanting to make one for my father


----------



## gothycdesigns

Bubinga is a type of Rosewood, common in Celtic Harps and furnitures. 

I will definitely let you know. I'm not a smoker myself, but thought a fun project to try.


----------



## Palmetto_Dave

That's the reason behind briar, it's a more dense wood, not susceptible to burning, only charring. I think the design is A+!


----------



## gothycdesigns

I had a chance to call a local exotic wood dealer today and ask about Briar. They have it still in root ball form. Soccer ball size he described it. $8.00 lb. is the cost for it. I'll take a look at it some time soon. I also asked about Morta and he had no idea what it is. 

Anyways the guy from work I gave the pipe too. He tried it out this evening and says it works well. I mentioned it too him to keep an eye on it or if it seems to be changing the taste of his smoke. But so far says its working fine. I'll ask him more about it tomorrow.

But thought I'd share the findings.


----------



## gothycdesigns

Just an update. There is a local smoke shop close to where I work, and the guy I made the pipe for said I should go in and check it out. I went in Fri. and asked who do i need to talk too. I showed the lady a pic of the pipe on my phone and she was very interested and said the guy would definitely be interested in seeing more. So Hopefully this weekend I can try to get about 3-4 done to show off.

I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## Daniel

Nearly all Rosewoods are toxic. Cocobolo is a rosewood for example and one the better known toxic woods. 
As for the crack. the bowl will break when it is smoked for very long. 
Missouri Meerashem makes a whole line of corn cobb pipes as well as the same designs in some sort of wood. I am not certain what wood they use though. I would look at this type of pipe as in that catagory. They are also hand made and cost anywhere from $3 here in a local smoke shop up to maybe $10 for the ones that some detail in how they smoke was put into them. take a little more time and shape the bit. the part you hold in your mouth. and it will help. one final thought is that the draft hole, the hole between the stem and the tobacco chamber, looks to large. you want the stem drilled out about the size you have it but the last little bit needs to be about half that size. Then again the cobb pipe I have has a big draft hole as well. I am working on making a copy of the Dun Hill Omega pipe which I can buy at the smoke shop for $30. mainly it is just for practices. i am making it out of walnut burl. I set an exact goal for my shape in order to see how closely I can reach it.

Make this pipe out of safe wood and I think you could get $20 for it just because it is something you can't get anywhere else.


----------



## Daniel

You might be better off jsut buying a Briar block form a reputable supplier. there is a lot more to pipe Briar than cutting off a piece. Just a little idea what goes into producing a good piece for wood for pipe making. you want to cut the blocks while the burl is still wet. you want all the resins to still be removable. you then boil the blocks to remove the resins from the wood. they are then dried for 3 years at least before they are even offered for sale. one a pipe maker has them they usually keep them in storage for another year or longer to make sure they have cured. 

I am not even considering messing with briar for the moment. there are other woods that make a perfectly suitable but low end pipe that would not make a bit of difference if they are not briar. Most fruit woods are just fine. maple makes a good pipe wood. even corn cobb. Once I have learned something about making a good pipe. i will then start looking at briar. I sort of got my thinking by being around a bunch of fellas that think you are a beginner if you don't have at least 20 years of expereince making pipes though. they are on the quest for perfection. which is just fine if that is what floats your boat. In this case a simple easy and reasonably smokable pipe. find some pretty maple, a little cherry wood and have fun.



gothycdesigns said:


> I had a chance to call a local exotic wood dealer today and ask about Briar. They have it still in root ball form. Soccer ball size he described it. $8.00 lb. is the cost for it. I'll take a look at it some time soon. I also asked about Morta and he had no idea what it is.
> 
> Anyways the guy from work I gave the pipe too. He tried it out this evening and says it works well. I mentioned it too him to keep an eye on it or if it seems to be changing the taste of his smoke. But so far says its working fine. I'll ask him more about it tomorrow.
> 
> But thought I'd share the findings.


----------



## gothycdesigns

I have been thinking more of using Maple and Cherry. I read an article a while back that states it is a cheaper but better alternative if Briar is not available and should not use any other types of woods. Since my last postings, I dabbled a little more but, always when I want to get heavy into a project these days, the time just doesn't become too available for more focus time on the project.

Thanks for your time and suggestions. And will keep at it. Let me know how your projects come out aswell. I'd like to see the end results. You can PM me when that time arrives.

Thx and Happy New Year.


----------



## Daniel

Here is my first attempt at a pipe made with Walnut burl.





You can see the drawing I made before starting. The pipe is actually a copy of the Dr. Grabow Omega sold by Dunhill. I am planning on buying one of these for myself in the next few days but thought it would make a great target to shoot for. I don't want to make a nice pipe by accident so I set a specific shape to form. I'm pretty happy with it for a first attempt. No lathe was used on this one so far. Pretty much a wood sanding and carving experience.


----------



## gothycdesigns

WOW ! beautiful work so far. Can't wait to see a finish on it to bring out the grain. Will you be using a finish on it or not? Either way a great start. Thank You for sharing. As for the stem, will you be making that yourself aswell or buying premade stem?

Are you using a dremel tool to help with the sanding? I imagine starting with a block and cutting the shape as close as you can get with a bandsaw and then finish with a dremel and hand sanding then?

In your research on making pipes, have you found any videos online of someone making a pipe of any design, like any how to's per-se? I haven't look in a long time, so wasn't sure if anything new has popped up.

How deep did you drill and what dia. of the bore did you use? And stem inlet?

Keep posting pics as you go. Definitely be watching your progress. Again, Thanks for sharing.

On my research I came across this company, which I think is in England, might be a single guy operation, but he makes these awesome looking gothic style pipes. With Gargoyle shapes and claws. I can't remember who he is at this moment. I have the link saved I think. 

I'll see if I can find it.


----------

